# Metal Engine Rocker Cover Clean



## CLARKIE1978 (Jul 7, 2012)

Hi all.

I've just collected a new to me family wagon in the form of a Nissan Almera Tino with just 1 owner and only 19k miles on a 05 plate.
Its a fantastic car but its just the metal engine rocker cover which let's it down as it needs a good clean and the metal to be polished up.

Could you good people please recommend a good degreaser and perhaps a decent metal polish.

Thanks everyone for your help and advice, 

Clarkies


----------



## grunty-motor (Aug 11, 2016)

what kind of metal? probably easier to just paint it. pics might help.


----------



## CLARKIE1978 (Jul 7, 2012)

I'm not sure what sort of metal I'm afraid.

I couldn't paint it as it's my daily driver, so I just want to clean it and make it look nice and tidy!


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

I use Peak metal and works well, easy to use and effective :thumb:


----------



## big dave 666 (Aug 2, 2014)

Polish angel Palladium is the best I've used


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

There are many good degreaser's, Bilt Hamber Surfex is one of them and it's as cheap as chip's too :thumb:


----------



## JU5T1N (Dec 7, 2019)

Bilt hamber surfux to clean, and I use this metal polish 
https://www.pure-definition.co.uk/metal/metal-polish


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Eeeeee when I were a lad, I remember alls we had were Jizer. 😂


----------



## grunty-motor (Aug 11, 2016)

show off - some of us only had Gunk


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

Ooh, I would hit it with normal cleaning gear then devils juice, then sand it with grades of wet paper, then a buff with a drill attachment, best bet would be get a 2nd hand one and clean it and polish it then refit


----------

